# Steam Engine Plans



## Jasonb

Model Engineer Magazine have just uploaded some build articles and plans that may be of interest and they are free to non subscribers

Two Paddle steamer engines

Entabablature engine ( nice engraving of the finished engine towards the end of the pdf)

So who's going to make one then 

There are also a lot of old magazines etc that can be downloaded for free if you goto the "Articles" tab at the top of the page.

Jason


----------



## GWRdriver

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/news/article.Entabablature engine[/url] ( nice engraving of the finished engine towards the end of the pdf) So who's going to make one then


What a great project article . . . they just don't make them like that any more.


----------



## xo18thfa

What a gorgeous engine. I could sit and watch something like that run for hours. 

Hi Harry. How are you doing? Hopefully you are finding time to work on the 2x Tich


----------



## vlmarshall

xo18thfa  said:
			
		

> Hopefully you are finding time to work on the 2x Tich



Now THAT sounds very interesting!


----------



## GWRdriver

Hi Bob,
Not nearly enough. Real life has been busy for the last year but retirement is here so I expect that to change soon. Either way I try to make a little progress on the Tich each week, even if it's just a bit of thinking. This week I'm catching up on some designing. Along the way I've left a few areas unresolved and I'm to the point where I can't make more significant progress until those are resolved. One such area is the running gear, specifically the Walschearts valve gear, connecting rods, etc. I want to be sure that no two quantities of matter attempt to occupy the same space at the same time. ;D

Vernon, see photos of the 2X under construction at the weensy little URL below my sig. I haven't updated in quite a while, too many photos, too little time.


----------



## pete

Jason,
Thanks for the heads up for this. George Gentry, That name for some reason rings a bell, I may be wrong but didn't he design the M.E. beam engine?

Pete


----------



## Jasonb

Thats right Pete he was the designer, another handsome engine. Did you ever get the castings for your from Reeves possibly?

It wil be interesting to see if the rest of teh details of this table engine turn up, quite fancy a go at it.

Jason


----------



## pete

Jason,
Lucky guess, No I still haven't ordered my castings yet, Have been seeing a few items about Revees castings not being what they once were, That makes me a bit concerned, Am STILL toying with the idea of the Stuart Turner Major Beam tho, I really need to make up my mind. Shipping to Canada from the U.K. really hurts.

Pete


----------



## GWRdriver

Other names worth knowing are Henry Greenly and H. A. (Harry) Taylor whose name is on the Stuart Major Beam and the ME "Compound Undertype" engine drawings, which was also at one time a Stuart engine. The Stuart Major was originally an "ME" design by GeorgeTaylor (ca. 1914) with modifications by Harry Taylor in 1968. The Compound Undertype was a product of Henry Greenly (ca.1913) and was likewise revised and updated by Harry Taylor.


----------



## Jasonb

Pete while you are still thinking it over have a look at these couple of beam engine builds, click "zum baubericht at the bottom right to see them being built.

http://www.eckartkercher.de/index_seiten/Stephenson.htm

http://www.eckartkercher.de/index_seiten/brendel.htm

When I finish my traction engine I'm going to do Anthony Mounts Easton & Anderson grasshopper beam but doubled up to give a 10" flywheel , you tube vid of one below

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRXdmqz4pS8[/ame]

Enjoy, Jason


----------



## pete

Jason,
"Enjoy?" That was a lot more than that, I know a few guy's that I'll be forwarding those links to. Down loaded and saved all of it. Thanks a lot. The Anthony Mount Grasshopper, Yeah I can see why you want to build one, ANOTHER one for the list. I think I have the build artical from E.I.M. for this engine but two dimensional doesn't do that engine justice. I'll scan/send you some info later that may interest you. Harry, For some reason my post didn't show up, Thanks for the info, It's nice to know some of the historical details for this stuff. (Hows things going?)

Pete


----------



## GWRdriver

pete  said:
			
		

> Harry, Thanks for the info, It's nice to know some of the historical details for this stuff. (Hows things going?)


Hello Pete,
I don't really make a "study" of them, no reason to do that, but I've always admired nice engine designs from when I started reading about them years ago in ME and they just stick in the memory. IMHO, the two best collections of engines (drawings and castings) nowadays are Southworth Engines http://www.southworthengines.smartemail.co.uk/ and as mentioned by Jason, the designs of Tony Mount from Polly Engineering. Not cheap, not easy to build, but make beautiful models.


----------



## pete

Harry,
LOL, I've drooled a bit at both those companies sites more than once. I mentioned the designers names being nice to know as some of them are better than others for having an eye for detail and proportion. George Gentry, Anthony Mount and others seem to have a gift for this. (I wish I did).

Pete


----------



## GWRdriver

pete  said:
			
		

> some of them are better than others for having an eye for detail and proportion.


That is indeed one of the main things that sets them apart. I always fancied building the Southworth Cross-compound Corliss, a large undertaking, but I think the cost of the castings may now have put that out of reach for me. The cost of post over the water had gotten to be nearly as much as the castings.

Here is one of our own, Lone Star Engine Works (guess where?) http://www.lonestarengineworks.com/ The photo is of the Lone Star Corliss which unfortunately is no longer available. This example was built by Keith Spriggs (TX) and the drawings may still be available but the castings, once available in both iron and bronze, were discontinued a couple of years ago. Pity.


----------



## pete

Harry,
Lonestar? I know Coles was sold to a new company in Texas, This isn't the same place is it? I have the full build artical for the Coles Corless that was done in Live Steam yrs. ago and it's really going to ruin my day if that engine is no longer avalible. (Jason, Again apoligys for getting off your original post.)

Pete


----------



## GWRdriver

pete  said:
			
		

> (Jason, Again apoligys for getting off your original post.)


Ummm . . . yeah we have kind of hijacked it haven't we. My appologies also. I'll start a new thread . . . *Stationary Engines Old & New*.


----------



## southall

Hi everyone, delighted to read about Westbury paddle engines, the side wheel engine is 99% complete, I started it more than 2 decades ago, moved to NZ, lost the plans, interest rekindled when I downloaded from your information, I intend to complete then do the sternwheeler, many many thanks,
                   Southall.


----------



## kvom

I have the Westbury side paddle engine in mind as a project once I get my CNC mill working. I know 'Jimmy Bondi" built it, but he seems to have disappeared from the forum.   A NZ gentleman I met on the Paddleducks forum has drawn the parts in CAD, and promised to supply me the DXF files in the neat future.

Southall, I would really like to see pics of your build, as the scanned magazine photos aren't very distinct.


----------



## southall

Engineer Magazine have just uploaded some build articles and plans that may be of interest and they are free to non subscribers

Two Paddle steamer engines

Entabablature engine ( nice engraving of the finished engine towards the end of the pdf)

So who's going to make one then 

There are also a lot of old magazines etc that can be downloaded for free if you goto the "Articles" tab at the top of the page.

Jason
[/quote]


----------



## southall

Hi Jason, I built the side paddle engines ages ago, I only had castings for the cylinders, [swapped a model boat for them] [this was in the early 70's] very interesting engine, I would love to built a paddle steamer to put them in, maybe I will one day. I'm a newbie and this is my first reply, 
      Anyhow kind regards from NZ


----------



## southall

hi jasonb and everyone, thought i'd better make contact with you guys, think it.s a great website, i'm from nz, and joined about a month ago, i'm lousy on computers, a friend of my wifes is helping me with this post, i've included a picture of my paddle engine below, got to go now, I'll post again soon,
                             regards, southall.


----------



## Maryak

Southall,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Please post an intro in the Welcome thread and as you've probably gathered we really like piccys.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Welcome to the forum Southall.
That's a great looking paddle engine.
Like Bob said...the Welcome thread is a great place to start...and if you cruise it you'll get to know the fine people here even more.
Looking forward to more on your project.


----------

